# Pictures of hog trap



## jbyrd_1976 (Jan 21, 2010)

I finished up my hog trap last week, got it put put and hope to have some pork by the weekend.

Swing style door at 45 degree angle, will be tripped once hog comes into trap and compromises trip line.  Door will be closed with spring.  Additional hogs can push door open from outside, but can not be opened from the inside.  Camo pattern has a bit too much white and yellow.  I will likely darken it up some once it quits raining.

I am building my 2nd one tomorrow.  Willing to sell for 300.00 if someone is interested in a nice hog trap.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Jan 22, 2010)

You have hogs that close to your house? Good lookin trap. Hope it works. Put some pics up with a hog in it!


----------



## jbyrd_1976 (Jan 22, 2010)

This trap is at the back of a field that is adjacent to 84 acres with lots of hogs.  A buddy lives about 500 yards from this location and his home is also adjacent to the 84 acres, he has had 22 hogs in his yard at one time.  4 sows and 18 piglets.  We have caught 8 from his property.  Just thought I would set trap up at another location.  Will post pictures when available


----------



## caver101 (Jan 22, 2010)

I want to see pics with hogs in it!!!


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 23, 2010)

SWEET trap, but I would not worry too much about the camo(it does look AWESOME though)........I think those pigs are gonna find the trap with their nose, not their eyes.


----------



## BAMBIDEER (Jan 23, 2010)

i have two traps like that and they really work.you will be amazed at how many pigs can get into one that size.a few years ago i went to check mine one morning and there was 6 in the trap and 5 on the outside and i went to house to get little trailer and came back bout an hour later and 10 was in trap and only one on outside.i shot the one on outside with a 22 and loaded the other 10 up on trailer.all of them was between 85 to 120 pounds.caught their mama two nights later and she was about 250 pounds and was already bred again.she gave birth to 6 the next day.them 2 traps have caught over 150 pigs in the last 8 or 9 years and still look new


----------



## jbyrd_1976 (Jan 23, 2010)

yeah but u like the camo pattern.....It just seems to "complete" the project


----------



## countrytime (Jan 23, 2010)

that looks cool.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 23, 2010)

nice exp. metal cyl. qrds !

good looking trap


----------



## jbyrd_1976 (Jan 23, 2010)

expanded metal came from scraps we were throwing away at work.  I put it to good use.


----------



## siberian1 (Jan 24, 2010)

Congrats. I hope you catch every hog in GA!!


----------



## caver101 (Jan 25, 2010)

Do you have a photo of how your setting up the trip line?


----------



## jbyrd_1976 (Jan 25, 2010)

Carver, I have a steel cable attached to the bottom of the sping hinged door, cable runs through eyes on RH side of cage about 3/4 of the way to the back, trip line then comes all the way across the trap and is fixed on an adjustable height bracket. Corn will be placed behind the trip lline.  When hog walks in to eat corn he will trip line and the door will close.

Trapped hog will lure other hogs into trap, the door is springy but not so springy that other hogs can not come in.

I will try to take some pictures tomorrow or wednesday.


----------



## caver101 (Jan 26, 2010)

Very cool, thanks. I like this design much better than the drop door and I am going to build something like this.

I need to put some bacon in the freezer!


----------



## Havana Dude (Jan 26, 2010)

caver101 said:


> I want to see pics with hogs in it!!!



Just having a little fun. Nice trap. I could use one of those on my place. We had a real problem this year, taken 6 sows and 2 boar, but lots of piglets running around.


----------



## jbyrd_1976 (Jan 26, 2010)

Havana dude, you need to close the door or the piggie is going to run out.  Trap is currently propped open to get the hogs conditioned to eating in the trap.  Will set in a few days.  Hope to have some bacon soon.


----------



## caver101 (Jan 26, 2010)

What ya gonna do with the black bear that is getting conditioned eating in there when the pigs are not there?


----------



## Havana Dude (Jan 26, 2010)

Well I thought it looked better when I did it.


----------



## jbyrd_1976 (Jan 26, 2010)

caver101 said:


> What ya gonna do with the black bear that is getting conditioned eating in there when the pigs are not there?



There are no black bears where this trap is located.


----------



## Havana Dude (Jan 26, 2010)

jbyrd_1976 said:


> There are no black bears where this trap is located.



I think he was cracking on my drawing.


----------



## caver101 (Jan 27, 2010)

Havana dude is correct


----------



## jbyrd_1976 (Jan 27, 2010)

*picturers of trip line setup*

Below are a couple of pictures of the trip wire.  I fabricated the hold bracket.  Line height can be adjusted in 1" increments.


----------



## caver101 (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks! Thats a nice job on the trip.


----------

